# New Mathews Bows



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep, mathews did a great job this year. The bows all look great, and they have a wide variety to fit many of there shooters. I cant wait to test them out. Im trying to decide between the DLD and the Reezen 7.0 for christmas.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm getting an alphamax!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

*2009 Mathews names*



Ignition kid said:


> I don't remember all their names


HyperLite, Monster, Monster XLR8,Reezen 6.5, Reezen 7.0


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

The one with the 360 IBO sure sounds nice to shoot. What was it, a 5" brace height?
Lol


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> The one with the 360 IBO sure sounds nice to shoot. What was it, a 5" brace height?
> Lol


Yep, your correct.
I would not feel comfortable shooting a brace height that short.
I hated shooting my Katera, and it has a 6 inch.

But, its just preference.
I like a more forgiving bow


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

i actually dont like that fact that mathews made a bow that looks exactlyyy like the pse x force. im a fan of MATHEWS bows...single cam, short, regular paralel limbs, silky smooth and quiet (not that the Monster isnt)


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Also their name is Mathews *SOLOCAM*. Why would they come out with a dual cam bow?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont think it'll be long til companies start going together, and making bows.

I mean, damn they all look the same.

The Riser on the new hoyts look like Bowtechs (in a way)
and all the new dual cam bows look like the XForce cams.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> i actually dont like that fact that mathews made a bow that looks exactlyyy like the pse x force. im a fan of MATHEWS bows...single cam, short, regular paralel limbs, silky smooth and quiet (not that the Monster isnt)


so are you saying that the x-force isn't silky smooth and quiet? cause it is..... looks to me like Mathews is hijacking the pse limb design and trying to call it their own. of course, the mathews looks a lot uglier and has giant bulky grip. i would like to know how it's the most efficiant dual cam bow ever built.... how? show me some statistics mathews!

also, what's really stupid, is that they copy the basics of the design of the x-force, wasted the time and money, and all they got was an extra 8 fps. dumb on their part. but i can agree with you, and that is that they need to stick with the single cam design.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Wolfey said:


> I'm getting an alphamax!


smart very smart!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> HyperLite, Monster, Monster XLR8,Reezen 6.5, Reezen 7.0


yah, I got em' all now. i had only been on the site for a few minutes


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> so are you saying that the x-force isn't silky smooth and quiet? cause it is..... looks to me like Mathews is hijacking the pse limb design and trying to call it their own. of course, the mathews looks a lot uglier and has giant bulky grip. i would like to know how it's the most efficiant dual cam bow ever built.... how? show me some statistics mathews!
> 
> also, what's really stupid, is that they copy the basics of the design of the x-force, wasted the time and money, and all they got was an extra 8 fps. dumb on their part. but i can agree with you, and that is that they need to stick with the single cam design.


Hey, i'm a Mathew's fan, BIG TIME, so could you guys not bad mouth Mathews on my post, please, I'm not trying to be mean. I just don't like people bad mouthing a great brand of bow, especially on my thread, I love a Mathews, I do have to admit, they do seem to be kind of copying a pse-x-force.


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*Bad mouthing?*



Ignition kid said:


> Hey, i'm a Mathew's fan, BIG TIME, so could you guys not bad mouth Mathews on my post, please, I'm not trying to be mean. I just don't like people bad mouthing a great brand of bow, especially on my thread, I love a Mathews, I do have to admit, they do seem to be kind of copying a pse-x-force.


I really don't see bad mouthing, I see him speaking the truth. I was really amazed with the X force look alike bow also! I like mathews and PSE, and will probably purchase an 09 Mathews also, but not the Monster, I already have a bow like that, it's called an x force. 
I shot the Reezen 6.5 yesterday, and really liked the bow!!! If I purchase any it will probably be the Reezen 7.0 .... They have a good lineup, and the dual cam bows are McPhearson bows by Mathews :tongue:, not Mathews :darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> I dont think it'll be long til companies start going together, and making bows.
> 
> I mean, damn they all look the same.
> 
> ...


EXCUSE ME! NO CUSSING ON ANY BLOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> I really don't see bad mouthing, I see him speaking the truth. I was really amazed with the X force look alike bow also! I like mathews and PSE, and will probably purchase an 09 Mathews also, but not the Monster, I already have a bow like that, it's called an x force.
> I shot the Reezen 6.5 yesterday, and really liked the bow!!! If I purchase any it will probably be the Reezen 7.0 .... They have a good lineup, and the dual cam bows are McPhearson bows by Mathews :tongue:, not Mathews :darkbeer:


They do have good bows and I do like the x-force look. I just want to have some peace around here, not no big argument. I just wanted to post this to let everyone know about the new Mathews bows.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Dude, damn's not a cussword. Chill. And why do you let people over the internet get to you, when it's just an opinion anyway. Not a big deal bro.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> EXCUSE ME! NO CUSSING ON ANY BLOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry:


oh we can't? damn! :bump2:



Ignition kid said:


> They do have good bows and I do like the x-force look. I just want to have some peace around here, not no big argument. I just wanted to post this to let everyone know about the new Mathews bows.


i don't see any real "bashing" just opinons.............but, this is an open fourm, meaning we can really post just about anything we want. i don't know what you expected when you posted a topic like this, but it's going to conterversial no matter what.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i dont know about the monster it has the speed nocks and cams the same as the x-force did they go in together or something


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> so are you saying that the x-force isn't silky smooth and quiet? cause it is..... looks to me like Mathews is hijacking the pse limb design and trying to call it their own. of course, the mathews looks a lot uglier and has giant bulky grip. i would like to know how it's the most efficiant dual cam bow ever built.... how? show me some statistics mathews!
> 
> also, what's really stupid, is that they copy the basics of the design of the x-force, wasted the time and money, and all they got was an extra 8 fps. dumb on their part. but i can agree with you, and that is that they need to stick with the single cam design.



sorry guys i guess i started all this "bashing" for saying i didnt like the fact that mathews made a bow that is exactly like another company. i should of guessed kaibab would get all into it. and by the way i meant to say.... (not that the X FORCE isnt) not the monster isnt


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> oh we can't? damn! :bump2:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see any real "bashing" just opinons.............but, this is an open fourm, meaning we can really post just about anything we want. i don't know what you expected when you posted a topic like this, but it's going to conterversial no matter what.


kaibab this turned out conterversial because your bow is perfect. if some says "i think the x force is a little to big for me" youll go. What?!? its not big!!! are you kidding??? STATISTICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> sorry guys i guess i started all this "bashing" for saying i didnt like the fact that mathews made a bow that is exactly like another company. i should of guessed kaibab would get all into it. and by the way i meant to say.... (not that the X FORCE isnt) not the monster isnt


Well maybe you missed this part: "i don't see any real "bashing" just opinons.............but, this is an open fourm, meaning we can really post just about anything we want. i don't know what you expected when you posted a topic like this, but it's going to conterversial no matter what."


And yes bud..... you can always count me in.:happy1: 




bigbuckdown XT said:


> kaibab this turned out conterversial because your bow is perfect. if some says "i think the x force is a little to big for me" youll go. What?!? its not big!!! are you kidding??? STATISTICS!!!!!!!!!!!



:spam: My bow is perfect? damn.... never thought i'd hear that come from a mathews fan boy, cause i sure haven't ever said that. thank you though.....but let me point out to you that there is a difference between STATISTICS ( speed, quietness, smoothnes, and etc.) and "well, i think the x force is a little to big for me."


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry if i offended you. haha

I owned an X Force, and yes the draw was smooth.
I didnt think it was smooth. It was just super fast.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> so are you saying that the x-force isn't silky smooth and quiet? cause it is..... looks to me like Mathews is hijacking the pse limb design and trying to call it their own. of course, the mathews looks a lot uglier and has giant bulky grip. i would like to know how it's the most efficiant dual cam bow ever built.... how? show me some statistics mathews!
> 
> also, what's really stupid, is that they copy the basics of the design of the x-force, wasted the time and money, and all they got was an extra 8 fps. dumb on their part. but i can agree with you, and that is that they need to stick with the single cam design.


Totally agree. Now lets all get mad at hoyt for jacking bowtech's center piviot.

obviously that was sarcasm. When most people don't like a bow, they simply wont shoot it. if you don't like a bow you've never shot because it looks like it copied another company don't shoot it. i have a feeling that the monster that goes 360fps is going to win A LOT of 3D shoots.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Dude, damn's not a cussword. Chill. And why do you let people over the internet get to you, when it's just an opinion anyway. Not a big deal bro.


It is in certain ways. It means the same thing as condemn. Like " I commend you to Hell". They use the other word. It is not just right to use it as that. There are many cusswors that used to not be. Let's just forget all of this and have some peace. I'm not letting it really get to me. One thing is that day when I saw it, I t wasn't a grat day for me, I was put under stress and was frustrated.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Split limbed design ?
Dual Cam bows ?
Mathews are finally heading in the right direction =P
JK

The Monster + Monster XLR8 really dont look that similar to the Xforce, certainly not in the riser at least.

Theyve got some weird stuff going on on the Monster + XLR8 though - those chunky cable bearings and cable yoke splitter things.

I think a Good Job Mathews is in order =]


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> oh we can't? damn! :bump2:Ha , Ha , Ha, really funny. i'm not going to get mad at you because it's not my job to judge a person. As a Christian, I'm ain't goin' to get angry at you I'm just gonna' say, God Bless you, and I pray that He will bless you this week!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> kaibab-hunter74 said:
> 
> 
> > oh we can't? damn! :bump2:Ha , Ha , Ha, really funny. i'm not going to get mad at you because it's not my job to judge a person. As a Christian, I'm ain't goin' to get angry at you I'm just gonna' say, God Bless you, and I pray that He will bless you this week!
> ...


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> Split limbed design ?
> Dual Cam bows ?
> Mathews are finally heading in the right direction =P
> JK
> ...



true, the riser on the monster looks chunkier than it's PSE predecessor.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Ignition kid said:
> 
> 
> > um....... okay? :focus:
> ...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I really like the reezen bows. they seem to be really slick and fast, also quiet. They said the cam is supposed to be really quick to change, I think they said a minute. what's wierd about it is that the bow is heavier than the Drenalin and it's shorter and has the newer slim limbs than the Drenalin.


----------



## oklArcher (Sep 8, 2008)

i shot the REEZEN 6.5 yesterday and i have to say for how fast it is it is very smooth and quiet and the limbs on it are way past parralel and i will be getting one for sure after bow seasons ends.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Mkay guys, i think evryone needs to chill. 
Calm down and respect each others opinions, okay?!
Everyone has their own, and is entitled to express their own.
PLEEAASSSEE be nicee!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I use to have a matthews and the single cam kept wearing my cable at a spot then when I started shooting hoyts a guy told me that's the nature of a single cam bow they wear your stings and cables


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> that's the nature of a single cam bow


:behindsof
stirring the pot are we ?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

it is i had to replace my cable 3 times in one year


----------



## HARPOEN (Jul 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> it is i had to replace my cable 3 times in one year


Im sorry to tell you that that is in fact the nature of any two moving bodies that come into contact; friction, however small the coefficient, is still an unavoidable force. The fact that you had to change your cable 3 times in a year says more to me about the quality of those cables and the tunning of the bow.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Im sorry to tell you that that is in fact the nature of any two moving bodies that come into contact; friction, however small the coefficient, is still an unavoidable force. The fact that you had to change your cable 3 times in a year says more to me about the quality of those cables and the tunning of the bow.


i know but three guys from lancaster archery supply the biggest archery supplier in the US said that the wearing of my cables was the nature of a single cam bow and they shot matthews so im sure they knew what they were talking about


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I am a Mathews Factory Authorized Trained/Certified Dealer and I can tell you that the wearing on the Mathews cables is common yes. However, when tuned right and in full factory specs. it wont do that. Alot of guys tweak there cables up enough so they can get a 1/8th of an inch of more or less draw length,which takes it out of spec,therefore making it do that. 

There are several ways to get around that Scorpion Venom has there Cam and Serving Lube which simply put a dot on the spot and rub it in. Mathews also has a way they like to do it which is simply taking a dot of Goat Tuff (or similer products) and rubing it in with a peice of fine sand paper (to assure it gets in between the serving).

Jake


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> The Riser on the new hoyts look like Bowtechs (in a way)
> .


ya hoyt and bowtechs rises look the same but hoyts r machined risers when bowtech casts theirs noting rong with any bow just prefer hoyt all the way


----------

